
Balancing Product and Technology - jlongster
https://dev.actualbudget.com/balancing-product-technology
======
sgarrity
James: Is there a feed for the new blog?

~~~
jlongster
Not yet, RSS isn't in big demand these days but I might add one. Was going to
see if several people asked for it.

